# Bluetooth-Module: Wo kaufen



## schachmat (14. August 2006)

Wo bekomme ich Bluetooth-Module her, die folgende Vorraussetzungen erfüllen:


Class 1 (mind. 100m Reichweite)
Übertragungsrate 2MBit/sek (EDR) oder auch die langsame Version, wenn das für unten genannten Zweck reicht
A2DP-Profil

Davon benötige ich zwei Stück, da ich mir einen Audio-Übertrager basteln will. Sender und Empfänger bekommen jeweils eine 3,5mm Klinken-Buchse/-Stecker und natürlich eine Stromquelle. An den Sender kommt meine Musikanlage und an den (möglichst kleinen) Empfänger meine Kopfhörer. Darüber will ich dann meine Musik im ganzen Haus hören (deshalb auch die hohe Reichweite  )

Bei Conrad, rsonline, reichelt, arlt und Froogle hab ich schon geschaut, aber keinen entsprechenden Anbieter gefunden.


----------

